# Need to recharge camera batteries on backpacking trip



## jonworld (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm about to go on an almost-two-week long backpacking trip. I will definitely take a ton of pictures, however, my camera only lasts 1-2 days on a pair of AA batteries. There's no way I'm bringing a crap load of batteries to power it the whole trip. I have a week until I'm leaving. Does anybody have any ideas to recharge the batteries while I'm on the trail (solar power, hand crank). How would I make a device like that or are there places where I could go out and buy one?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Solar are available and cheap, but I doubt that they could keep up with your need.
Typically they need several days to recharge, in full sun.

I have one here that does 100 mA in full sun, that would take about 25 hours of full direct sunlight (double for two batteries).

I suspect that your trip would be over while it's still charging, otherwise the size of the solar panel is going to mean that its significantly larger than the batteries you would otherwise need to pack.

Google has a lot of interesting info, but most that would work would be a lot larger than a pack of batteries?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What camera?

If it has both optical and LCD viewfinders, turn off the LCD - that sucks the most power of all.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If your camera will take them get Energizer Lithium Photo batteries. They last a long time and will take more pictures then the AA batteries. I would go tru the AA is a day or two and I got the Energizer Lithium Photo batteries and took pictures for a couple weeks on a trip and then after being back home I did not take that many put they died about a year later.  But I got a 2 pack because I did not know they were so good and last so long.
So if you can get them and do like I did and get more then one because I don't know how many pictures your going to take or how much power your camera needs. They cost a little more but really it was cheaper then buying all the AA's.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

hewee gives good advice, I use rechargeable batteries but carry the energizer lithium ones as spares when going on trips. They beat the pants off any other battery I've tried when looking at total pictures taken on them. The only downside is they have a very short shelf life so you have to be careful about the expiry date when you buy them


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Found a web site with solar charger that claims to recharge the four included 2600 mAh NiMH AA cells in a little over 3 hours of full sun.

http://store.sundancesolar.com/9001007000.html


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Question then is, how portable is the thing? 9.5" x 9" may not sound big, but you gotta find somewhere to carry it in or on a backpack, without folding or breaking it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A lot more expensive foldable version is available but it looks like it only folds in half ...

http://store.sundancesolar.com/10wahisproso.html

Unless the first one is in a real flimsy housing, attaching it to the top of the backpack may provide charging time while on the go.

Still might be easier to just pack a few of the Energizer Lithium Photo batteries.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm thinking the Lithiums as well... the other problem with the solar panels is, being mail-order, you can't check them out before you buy them to see how portable they'll be.

Oh, and make sure your camera's LCD is turned off.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd just buy a bunch of the lithium AA cells, I think you're _whistling in the wind_ with the other solutions.


----------



## jonworld (Apr 29, 2007)

I did some searching and found this:
http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...=668677926&ProductID=3676&Target=products.asp

I just bought it after about 6 hours searching for other solutions. If it doesn't work, what the heck. My parents are paying for it.

And by the way, my camera is an HP M425, and HPs are known for really bad battery life. To add insult to injury, the camera has no optical viewfinder in an effort to save space, which it already takes too much of. I know people with digital cameras from a year ago (like mine) that are 3 times thinner and much better than mine.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Er, bought what exactly? That link just goes to the main Products page


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Soundy said:


> Er, bought what exactly? That link just goes to the main Products page


Try following the link a second time. I am using Firefox 2.0.0.3 and got the home page the first time. The second time I clicked on the link, I got a page for backpacks with built-in solar cells.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh weird, it did work the second time.

Not a bad score for $90, assuming it works as advertised. Of course, best charge time will rely on direct, un-shaded, un-clouded sunlight on the panel - if it's hazy or if you're hiking southward, you won't get maximum efficiency.

I'd still suggest carrying a couple sets of lithium batteries as well, just in case


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I had the same issue, it only worked on the second access...

Just remember to always only walk so the backpack is facing the sun. Could be uncomfortable walking backwards or sideways for half the day?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See other threads here.

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-p...ould-lithium-battery.html?highlight=batteries

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-p...era-eating-batteries.html?highlight=batteries

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-p...tal-camera-batteries.html?highlight=batteries


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I predict disappointment with this approach.  For the space volume of this gadget, you could carry plenty of batteries.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

You need one of these: http://images.google.co.nz/imgres?i...panel&svnum=10&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enNZ228NZ228  
You might have to modify the handle a little so that it attach's to a toe ball on your backpack


----------

